# Navarre Beach pier



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

Fished the new Navarre beach pier today from 4:30pm until about 8:30pm. Lots of kings (7-8) caught, a couple of nice ones. bait was around, ahrd tails and aliwifs. One massive bull red was caught late. No luck for me, but it was nice to atleast see fish being caught, gave me some hope. No oil at this time in Navarre, water was still nice. K


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

How was the algae problem?


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Algae - not too bad today! It's a beautiful day to be on Navarre Beach- one of my MOST Favorite places IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

well atleast you got out and tried!! Better luck next time Thanks for the post!!


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

_Fished the new Navarre Pier today for the first time. Tons of hardtails, pretty much non stop action all day. A few kings caught (one hit my gotcha and spooled me on my light tackle rod/reel, wasn't even targeting kings but it was a fun fight while it lasted  There were Spanish there too but not many caught from what I could see. No oil seen on the beach or in the water there at Navarre, but after watching a news clip, I guessAlabama waw not so luckytoday, their beaches are covered in oil and the sand is brown as far as the eye can see and people were leaving because they were getting sick...not good!_


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice report, can't wait to get home to see it.....was at Tangier Island, VA Saturday.


----------

